# Bump Mapping (Relief-Textur) in Java3D



## Spacerat (31. Mrz 2005)

Ich befasse mich zwar schon länger (wenn auch nicht so eindringlich...) mit Java3D, konnte bisher aber noch keine Möglichkeit finden einem Objekt eine Relief- (Bump-) Textur zu verpassen. Für die die jetzt nicht wissen wovon ich rede...
Wie kann man einem Java3D-Objekt eine "scheinbar" rauhe Oberfläche (z.B. eine Kiesfläche) verpassen, ohne Millionen von Polygone zu erstellen.

cu Spacerat


----------



## Illuvatar (31. Mrz 2005)

Ich weiß net... ich hab mal gehört J3D basiert (in der DX Version) auf DX 5.1 oder so. Bump Mapping is aber relativ neu, DX8 oder so. Ich fürchte dass es nicht geht. Aber ich lasse mich (sehr) gerne eines besseren belehren.


----------



## Spacerat (1. Apr 2005)

Na ja... DirectX fällt für mich ohnehin aus. Man will ja kompatibel bleiben. Ich hoffe doch sehr, das es für OpenGL 'ne Lösung gibt. Hab' über 3D-Schnittstellen leider nur einen geringfügigen Wissens-Stand.


----------



## Oxygenic (14. Apr 2005)

Das gibts ab J3D 1.4 - ist derzeit in der Entwicklung.


----------

